# Grease gun won't come off the zerk fitting.



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

I wanted to fill up my trailer bearings with grease but when I try to remove the grease gun the guts of the bearing buddy comes out. Clip, cup, spring and all. 

I still cannot remove the grease gun from the zerk. Even using vice grips! This is a mini grease gun. Chinese made? Tolerance problems? 

Anyone else ever have this problem? I'm stuck. 

I would sure appreciate any help.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Whenever I have a problem getting the grease gun off a zerk I put a standard screwdriver tip in between the base the zerk is screwed into and the grease gun fitting and give a twist. The grease gun fitting pops right off the zerk.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve done the same thing workdog has done. take the largest screwdriver you have and place it under the head of the grease gun then twist. this has always worked for me. if this doesnt work try laying another screwdriver down on the end of the bearing and take your other screwdriver and lay over that one and place the tip under the tip of the grease gun and pry down on the screwdriver, this should pry the gun off. if this doesnt work you might try screwing the old grease verk out and replace it. and get a new tip for your grease gun. other than being there thats all the advice i can give you. you might be better off just replacing that bearing buddy anyway now that its been torn apart.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do this search and get a Made in America grease gun. Problem solved.

"Grease Gun Made In America"


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, fellas. Thanks for the tips.

I threw the mini grease gun away, with the grease fitting still stuck in it. I bought a new grease gun and grease fittings. I replaced the fitting and used the new grease gun. It came right off the fitting. Imagine that. 

I wrote the online company that sold me the grease gun. The guy admitted that they are not very good quality. Good to know.  

I'm ready to roll!


----------

